# Lag bolt ice anchors?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I am considering doing what someone else posted in this forum and that is to anchor their Shappel shanty to the ice with some well placed long lag bolts with large washers to the ice. Has anyone else tried this and had success even on a windy day?


----------



## fishtrapped (Jan 29, 2003)

one thing you might try is to drill a hole directly under where you want to put your shanty. pull your auger out a couple times, getting as much water as you can on the ice then put your shanty on the hole. on a cold day your shappell will be attached to the ice in about 10 minutes, if you have a plastic base its not hard to break loose, but the older wooden floor types might be harder to break loose.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

There is another post on here somewere about putting a piece of conduit on the pull rope and drilling a hole next to the shanty, then just drop it down the whole and pull the shanty over until it is tight.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I've used my power auger as an anchor by drilling it into the ice on the up wind side and throwing the tow rope over it. I imagine it would work with a hand auger or even a spud.


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

Gotta say out of all the ideas and gadgets I have seen over the years for anchoring a shanty to the ice the best by far is a very common mountain/ice climbing "ice screw". While they are not inexpensive, they surely are worth their weight in gold, IMHO.
These things bight into the ice and screw right down like a hot knife into butter. I have used 'em as ice diving line anchors for under ice scuba. They can hold the weight of a fully geared ice climber.......let me tell you, they work EXCELLENT for securing a shanty. I use two, one at each corner on the windward side of the shanty (Fish Trap Scout & Shapell 2000).
You can get them at mountain climbing outfitters stores.
Going to LSC Thursday AM, SANG (M59) or Cotton Rd area.

-LB


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

Steve,
The piece of conduit anchor works great that was on a prior posting on this site. I tried the ice screw anchors and didn't care for them.


----------



## gordob (Nov 19, 2002)

Don't bother with the t bar idea for your Shappell. It sounds like it works well, but some work involved and it seems like it could swing from side to side if the wind is swirling.

I've been using my lag bolts that you can buy in tackle stores:

http://www.thornebros.com/winter/shelters/clam/iceanchors.html

I used these on both front corners of my Shappell for 4 years now and never had a problem. I always kick snow and slush around the base as well when the wind is really whipping. These are easy to screw in and out, just drill a small hole in the bottom of the groove on either side of the trap doors (the ones that flip up to fish out of).

It's cheap, easy and works great!

Good Luck!

Gordo


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

If your going to use the screws, as in the post above, you better climb in your shanty (under the tarp) and screw them in before you try to put up your shanty when it's windy. I have seen guys get tipped over before they even can get inside to put in the screws. The ice screw do work good however. I sometimes had trouble getting them started in certain ice conditions though.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Of all the previous post the lag bolt works the best. I've tried the conduit/ rope idea. But it was a bitterly cold day, and the hole froze over solid. 
Using the auger for an anchor idea works, but if you have to move to find the fish. Had to chose between putting the shanty down to move or stay put.
If you use the lag bolts, make it easier on yourself and take a cordless drill with you.


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

Steve J....
I think, just maybe, that we are talking two different animals about what some companies sell as "ice screws".
The things that are offered at tackel shops that look like ordinary giant wood screws are not.....repeat, not what I am describing here. I have seen these and they will not get/hold you into the ice any easier than a sheet metal screw....they simply are not made for this application. 
On the other hand, the TRUE ice screws I'm talking about go for about 25 to 50 dollars each or more. I said they were not inexpensive. These ice screws are hollow tubes with a serated cutting edge, much like a course saw blade formed in a circle, and the tube has course "threads" that twist the tube into the ice and hold it SOLID. Lots of surface area to firmly hold it in place.
I hope that we a talking appels and oranges, cause I really think the things are the cats meow.
I'll take a pic and post so everyone can see 'em.
Like I said.....worth their weight in GOLD. LOL.

-LB


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

I've seen those same Ice T-screws that SteveJ is talking about at Meiers for $2.99.
That was a couple years ago though........


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

Here is a pic (I hope this works).

http://mirror.altrec.com/images/shop/photos/CHM/5105_m.jpg?2

-LB


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Steve, I have a Shappell3000 and I have never done anything but kick slush and snow around the edges, and I've never had to chase her down or go for a ride on a windy day!

I also realize that you said you were new to this stuff!

That being said,, by next year you'll have enough crap/gear to wrap that tow rope around. (just in case)

I also do the auger thing, but I still have never busted loose!



Good luck


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, those were not the ice screws I was referring to. Those look cool and I'll bet they work good but they are a little pricey.

Anyone who would say a DX3000 Shanty's won't fly obviously has not fished an ice covered lake in 20+ mph winds. I have seen many disasters happen to folks who don't anchor when out on big water without ample snow covering. I have even seen a few folks get hurt from these events. If it's going to be windy and you have one of the new light-weight shantys I would strongly recommend some sort of anchor. If winds are 15 mph or less then you can probably get away without one. I would always rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Nobody said "the shappells won't fly"!

Believe me, I've seen them actually fly!

I was just stating that it has never happened to me, and all I've ever done is pack snow and slush around it. And I've been ice fishing here for 20 yrs and the last 6yrs with the Shappell. So you obviously know I've been out in some serious wind.


----------



## gordob (Nov 19, 2002)

Yo LB,

Definitely not the same ice screws I'm speaking of. Check my link above for a detail of what I'm talking about. These are cheap, but work great. I've never had a problem w/ getting them into the ice, sometimes you need to put some pressure on them to start them biting. But they have never come loose on me.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Of course you can always use a bar clamp to hold your shanty down if you're willing to put up with the end of the bar sticking up on the side of your hole..


----------

